# A Long Fist Web Page



## Dronak (Nov 7, 2001)

Hi all.  I thought I'd pass this along for reference.  Earlier today, our teacher sent us an e-mail with image attachments.  He said that the images were of one of his seniors performing the Six Closing Fist form/sequence that he's currently teaching us.  The pictures are just the endpoints so you don't see how you get from position to position, but they're good for a reminder as we're learning.  Anyway, I did a quick search through Google using the image name as phrase and found the web site that had them:  http://home.educities.edu.tw/y2kiss/index.htm   I looked around the site and found some images for the tan tuie routines we're learning and some other forms that perhaps we'll do in the future.  I don't know Chinese, so I can't read anything on the pages; I'm going by file names and pictures.    But, in case any one is interested in knowing a bit more about what I'm learning, there's a good site.


----------



## Dronak (Dec 4, 2001)

Just a little heads-up for anyone interested.  At our last practice session, my instructor told us that he would be creating a web page for the club.  When he had things ready, he said he'd send us the relevant URLs so that we could link to them.  Once I get that information, I'll post it here so you can see some more about what I'm doing here.  I've been putting my own notes on a web page for myself, but it's not linked up for any general use.  It's my own reminder, but I could pass that along too if people wanted to see it.  I don't know how much interest there is, but I'm new to martial arts so I have to share what little I have when I get it.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2002)

Any word on these web pages?


----------

